# 1939 Schwinn DX



## KevinBrick (Sep 15, 2018)

Looking for a prewar 9 hole red rack, correct chrome bezel, original lens and inner reflector for the delta 3 rib light also need 
















correct red front fender, the one on there now is early 40’s and a little faded..


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 28, 2018)

Sunday Packers bump!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 31, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> Looking for a prewar 9 hole red rack, correct chrome bezel, original lens and inner reflector for the delta 3 rib light also need View attachment 868872
> 
> View attachment 868873
> 
> ...



Nice 39, Good luck with your search.


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice!


----------

